# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Proklamation zum Monat des Prostatakrebses

## Pinguin

Auf der Homepage des BPS entdeckte ich eben erst diesen *Link*. Etliche Forumsbenutzer, vor allem die nur gelegentlich lesenden und nicht registrierten Gäste kommen auch selten zum Durchforsten der mittlerweile wirklich ergiebigen Homepage des BPS. Allein das war für mich Anlass, das her noch einmal separat einzustellen. Es lohnt sich wirklich, die umfangreichen Hinweise durchzustöbern.

----------


## Pinguin

*Proklamation von Obama*

Der in meinem obigen Beitrag enthaltene Link ist leer. Ich möchte ihn *hiermit wieder* aktivieren.

Hier ist auch noch das *Original.*

Und* so sieht* das Präsidentenwappen aus.

----------

